# Walk For The Troops 2013 in Nova Scotia



## Walkforthetroops (29 Oct 2012)

Hello Everyone!

My name in Brandon Crowell and I have taken it upon my self along with the help and support of Angela Benedict to put together another walk for the troops this time here in Nova Scotia!

For those of you that don't know what I'm talking about you can go on youtube and look up "Walk For The Troops" and you will see Angela in Ontario walking to raise funds for Soldier On and to raise PTSD awareness as that is the same thing I will be doing here in Nova Scotia I will be walking from CFB Greenwood to CFB Stadacona then on to CFB Shearwater that's about 195km over 8-9 days ending on Canadian Armed Forces Day

So I guess what I'm saying is that I'm looking for sponsors and supporters and anyone who may want to volunteer their services even if your not Military we need police, firefighter, EHS, and many more support personal and the more people we have the more funds we raise for Soldier On and help break the silence of PTSD if you would like more information on my cause feel free to contact me via my user name here or also please look at over blog and the facebook group for the walk and like us more people we spread the word to the bigger the success

this is our blog http://walkforthetroops.wordpress.com/ and this is the facebook page http://www.facebook.com/#!/WalkForTheTroops please any and all help is greatly welcomed and needed along with sponsors and funds for this walk to be a success


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Oct 2012)

Hi Brandon,

Thanks for the info on the walk, and thanks for organizing a good cause. I'd like to challenge Army.ca users to pull together and support the walk. I will collect any donations via PayPal and pass 100% of them on to Brandon in person during the walk, so let's show our support!

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Walkforthetroops (29 Oct 2012)

thank you Mike if every user here even was to donate $1 that adds up fast and Mike your saying I will see you there?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Oct 2012)

I'd like to participate in at least a portion of the walk; not sure I can get the full block off work!


----------



## Walkforthetroops (30 Oct 2012)

well mike no matter how much or how little the support is greatly welcomed and i'm honored and wow judging by how many people you have on this site it would be amazing if everyone donated $1-$5 the out come for The Soldier On Fund will be amazing!!!! 

I can not wait till the walk and to see everyone i hope more then just your self comes out from here and im hoping to be able to fly my cousins unit flag on my walk and to have anyone from 2RCR that was in his platoon i would be so honored to walk with them!


----------



## Walkforthetroops (4 Nov 2012)

Hello Everyone just a Update as we are still trying to get ahold of base staff for greenwood and stad along with shearwater for clearance to come on base along the walk to start and finish.

Also if anyone knows of any companies that would like to sponsor the walk please feel free to contact me by my personal e-mail at hmcsviper574@gmail.com even if you think a company may like to be involved we will put any sponsors on our banner for the walk also any ideas that you may have for helping to raise funds for Solider On would be amazing please do pass these along cause any help I can get the better the walk will be


----------



## TN2IC (4 Nov 2012)

PM me with your contact information. I'm in contact with 12 Wing Shearwater Staff, since I work there.


----------



## Walkforthetroops (13 Nov 2012)

Hello everyone just a update still trying to find sponsors for the walk the more the better if anyone has any ideas please send them my way as it will help alot!!!


----------



## Walkforthetroops (30 Nov 2012)

Just another update everyone a list of possible sponsors has been submited to angela to help contact them I will let you know what we get


----------

